# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Otus Robot, active desktop teleconferencing device

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user34504412

facebook.com/Otus-Robot-824765357544170

----------


## Airicist

Otus Robot
November 16, 2014

----------

